# the avarage cuber Progression Thread



## the average speed cuber (Jul 17, 2022)

I just got my mail and got a 4x4 skewb and 2x2, i can solve the skewb, avrage 50.0, 2x2 avrage 25.0


----------



## CubeEnthusiast15 (Jul 21, 2022)

what is your average for the 3x3?


----------



## gsingh (Jul 21, 2022)

what 2x2 is it?


----------



## the average speed cuber (Jul 22, 2022)

CubeEnthusiast15 said:


> what is your average for the 3x3?


1.00


----------



## the average speed cuber (Jul 22, 2022)

gsingh said:


> what 2x2 is it?


mel long


----------



## gsingh (Jul 22, 2022)

the average speed cuber said:


> mel long


magnetic or non magnetic?


----------



## the average speed cuber (Jul 22, 2022)

gsingh said:


> magnetic or non magnetic?


non


----------



## the average speed cuber (Jul 22, 2022)

2x2 sub 17 best solve scramble U R' U2 R F R U2 R' F U2 R2


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 22, 2022)

the average speed cuber said:


> 2x2 sub 17 best solve scramble U R' U2 R F R U2 R' F U2 R2


What method are you using for 2x2?


----------

